# Subwoofer keeps cutting in and out.



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

I just recently had pulled my stereo out of my Impala and installed it in my truck. I used the same Audison Voce AV 5.1K, seas comps, bit ten, used the stock head unit, and am using a JL shallow mount. Everything is hooked up properly, no wires loose, sub is not blown, The components work great, the amp is not clipping or anything. WHat could be the problem.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I would first check all the controls on the amp, the RCA input for the sub, sub wires and connections. After that you might as well start swapping out things like the amp and then sub. Does the amp protect or shut down when this happens, could be a load or power issue then.


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

sqshoestring said:


> I would first check all the controls on the amp, the RCA input for the sub, sub wires and connections. After that you might as well start swapping out things like the amp and then sub. Does the amp protect or shut down when this happens, could be a load or power issue then.


yeah, everything is tight connection wise. It is an Audison Voce AV 5.1K with a Bit Ten, I not gonna mess with it. I am using the stock head unit that came with the truck. It had the Bose system as well. The shop is going to order a new sub and I am hoping that was the problem. The Audison is a 5 channel amp and I have my Seas running fully active and they are running strong!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

I tend to agree with sq. Since equipment hasn't changed I would lean towards a pinched rca or speaker wire somewhere. Or even a bad set of rcas. I'm not 100% on this but if the rca is shorted it would act much like a sub with too low an ohm load. Either way it could cause cutting out.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

You might also check your battery voltage. Was it happening at all volumes or just hogh volume?


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

bobduch said:


> You might also check your battery voltage. Was it happening at all volumes or just hogh volume?



Voltage is good. It would cutout at all volumes,


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

I have been doing a little reading. The sub is rated at 3 Ohms, there is really not an amp that does 3 ohms except for some JL Amps. I have the Audison Voce AV 5.1K. Plenty of amp for the sub. I don't see this an issue, do you?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

05impalaSS said:


> I have been doing a little reading. The sub is rated at 3 Ohms, there is really not an amp that does 3 ohms except for some JL Amps. I have the Audison Voce AV 5.1K. Plenty of amp for the sub. I don't see this an issue, do you?


That amp is rated at [email protected] on the sub section while at 4 ohms stereo on all other channels.

[email protected] while at 4 ohms stereo on the other channels.

[email protected] while at 2 ohms stereo on the other channels(this could get you in trouble)

Also, is your sub single or dual vc? Is it wired properly for the correct load to the amp?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

SoundJunkie said:


> That amp is rated at [email protected] on the sub section while at 4 ohms stereo on all other channels.
> 
> [email protected] while at 4 ohms stereo on the other channels.
> 
> ...


It is a single VC sub



cajunner said:


> is the Bose system active?
> 
> And if your Bit Ten is being overloaded it might just show up on the sub channel due to the increase in voltage push....
> 
> ...



You asked if the bose system is active, I replaced the front door 5 1/4s and the A pillar tweets with my Seas components and they are ran active. The rear door speakers are disconnected. I remember them saying that the bose system will run off the stock amp, and if i got rid of that I would have no volume control through the headunit and steering wheel controls. I would really hate to rid of the Stock HU, I want everything looking looking OE in the dash.


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

I am wondering if i should adjust the "in level" knobs on the bit ten all the way down to 1 instead of 3 how they are now. 

When I go to the shop again on Wednesday I am going to ask them "what if the same problem exists with the new JL Sub" . I am sure they will figure it out though.

I will ask them if they used a line out after the stock amp. I am not for sure my truck had a subwoofer in the center console. if the problem still persists with the new sub, I may have to bypass the whole bose system and stick my Eclipse headunit in there..... although i do not want to.


----------

